# Game #70: Cavs @ Rockets (3/26/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 70*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(40-29) @* *Houston Rockets** (30-39)*

_*Sunday, March 26, 2006*_
*Time:* 1:00pm PT, 4:00pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*, 
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Toyota Center*, Houston, Texas

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*

 

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*
 

*HOUSTON ROCKETS’ BENCH*
 

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Zydrunas Ilgauskas needs to be ready for the challenge of going up against Yao Ming. If Big Z gets dominated, Cleveland doesn’t have a good option to turn to. Because if Z fails, the Cavs will have to go small and hope that works.

*•* LeBron James needs to continue being LeBron James. While it’s easy to take what he does for granted, another 30 point night or near triple-double will be needed for Cleveland to put Houston away.

*HOUSTON ROCKETS’ NOTES*

*•* Let Yao lead the way with another dominating performance. The Rockets are nowhere close to full strength. Ming must dominate (and he’s perfectly capable of doing just that).

*•* Take advantage of Cleveland’s turnovers and score off their mistakes. The Cavs give their opponents opportunities for easy points each game. The Rockets can’t let Cleveland’s mistakes go unpunished.

*OVERVIEW*

The Cavaliers are looking good on their current winning streak. Their magic number continues to shrink, getting closer and closer to 0. Plus the team is developing their swagger. Guys are getting out of shooting slumps and the team is finishing games well. Cleveland needs to win on the road to maintain their seed (especially in the last month).


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Unless yao really really goes off on us, i think we can win this one. I dont see them doing much to us without tmac


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Ilgauskas faces big assignment in Yao*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Ilgauskas faces big assignment in Yao*
> 
> Saturday, March 25, 2006
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Looking at the Cavs this year, we will win this game. 

8 game winning streak
Lose next 4 of 5 
6 game winning streak
6 game losing streak
7 game winning streak
Lose 4 of next 6
3 game winning streak
5 game losing streak
4 game winning streak
3 game losing streak
now our recent 4 game winning streak


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Houston is the only team Lebron doesn't have a win againt


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Looking at the Cavs this year, we will win this game.
> 
> 8 game winning streak
> Lose next 4 of 5
> ...


 wow, is that our whole season?

thats crazy


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/26/2006 | Ferry gives himself offseason headache*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Dribbles*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _LeBron James displayed his amazing talent in the fourth quarter of the Cavaliers' come-from-behind win over Boston on Friday, scoring 19 points in the final period._
> 
> *CAVALIERS*
> *Snow appreciates skills of James, A.I.*
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Houston Rockets Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Houston Rockets Preview (click on picture)*

The quarter started off sluggish but both teams have played some very loose and uptempo basketball as things wound down. Cleveland took some questionable shots yet it somehow "flowed" with the nature of the game. Hard to explain. You saw some questionable shots and plays out there but that's the personality the game took.

Cleveland trails by one point at the end of the opening quarter (21-22).


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Houston Rockets Preview (click on picture)*

I love seeing D.J. making his shots. I think we can officially give him the J. Now his name is Amon Jones


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Houston Rockets Preview (click on picture)*

^ LOL But I bet the radio guys will keep calling him Amon Ones in spite of that.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Houston Rockets Preview (click on picture)*

LeBron is working well in the post today.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I love it when teams start double teaming James and Jones and Marshall are hitting their shots. It makes other teams look ****ing retarded. Remember when the Bulls kept collapsing on Lebron and he kept finding Donyell for 3's?

Good stuff.

Lebron needs to get a few more steps in from half court though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^That drop step move in the post by James was BEAUTIFUL, I want to see alot more of that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I love it when teams start double teaming James and Jones and Marshall are hitting their shots. It makes other teams look ****ing retarded. Remember when the Bulls kept collapsing on Lebron and he kept finding Donyell for 3's?
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> Lebron needs to get a few more steps in from half court though.


Lebron is unguardable when DJ and Marshall are hitting their shots and our spacing is good.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Who is guarding Bogans?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I dunno. But Bogans has turned into a bonafide 3-point specialist against us (like he's Hoiberg).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm enjoying the Yao/Ilgauskas battle.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Yes it's a good battle. Z is holding his own out there against Yao :cheers:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z says not in my house!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I know this sounds crazy but bear with me. Several people agree that for this season only, Yao Ming has been more effective than Shaq. Where do you view Zydrunas Ilgauskas in relation to Shaq this season only (not taking past accomplishments and entire careers into play)? I think Z holds his own with all the centers in the league, with Yao being the best and Zydrunas himself not being light years away from that. Opinions?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good timeout by Brown.

^I think Z is right there at the top 3 in Centers, but in terms of impact Shaq is still better IMO. Shaq just draws so much attention inside it opens up the game for everyone else. 

Z does that to a lesser extent but his game is more skill than it is physical strength or power inside. Shaq is also a better passer.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You're always hesistant to say that Z is in the class of Yao and Shaq, because then people start saying, well you've got Z and you've got Bron, and you're not title favorites? And people start saying the Cavs underachieve. I think on any given night Z can be top 3. But he doesn't have the mobility of Shaq or Yao. Both guys are just a shade more effective in the paint. I think that Z is close to both of them this year, says more about the drop in Shaq's level than anything. Yao and Z have been pretty close for a lot of their career. Very similiar players, except Yao is a little quicker, and is better in the paint. Z is kind of a poor man's version of Yao.

Great battle out there tonight though. Neither guy is giving an inch.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Z hadn't had the foot injuries, he would have been a superstar. Probably Shaq's one big rival.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I also believe Shaq is better than Z but it's perhaps closer than some people would think. When Zydrunas is on his game, his style really compliments our style of play to perfection. 

----

Houston is getting wide open 3's and nailing them. In the second half, should Cleveland continue to double-team or play straight up?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Houston is just hitting their perimeter shots. I'd rather give that up than Yao inside.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z came out here this afternoon to ball. He's giving a solid effort. Can't fault that.

Cleveland trails by two points at halftime (45-47).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn that was a nice pass by Lebron (of course Z didn't finish strong)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mediocre 1st half for the Cavs.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Elsewhere the Celtics are leading 53-46 over the Bulls at halftime.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why do we always start so slow in the 1st/3rd qtrs?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Rockets raining jumpers. Timeout Cleveland. Something has to change because we're not going to win the game this way.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is the team having a beard growing contest?

A lot of teams will just like...wear black shoes or socks. But the Cavs are growing beards.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Rockets playing some lockdown defense...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Need to create some offense from our defense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Interesting adjustment by Mike Brown.

Sometimes we forget that Lebron can play more than two positions. Moving him to the four and putting 4 shooters on the floor with him, might be just the thing to break the drought.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

DJ stepping up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What is with the Rockets today? They are just hot from the perimeter.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How are we done 8 to this crappy Rockets team? This is just like last Houston game where we played down to the level of the opponent.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> How are we done 8 to this crappy Rockets team? This is just like last Houston game where we played down to the level of the opponent.


Cavs have gotten into this habit of thinking they can turn it on in the 4th to win games.

It's nice they have confidence late but these horrible starts to the 1st/3rd qtrs is a BAD trend.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We're lucky to only be down by 3 after that quarter. I keep saying, "That's about the worst I've seen this team play" every few weeks it seems. One awful performance, only to be outdone by another awful performance a few games later. That was honestly pathetic. It was painful to watch.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

For the third straight quarter the Cavs were outscored by 1. And frankly we're lucky that was all. Glad we finally decided to show up with 3 minutes left in the quarter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> We're lucky to only be down by 3 after that quarter. I keep saying "That's about the worst I've seen this team play" every few weeks, it seems. One awful performance, only to be outdone by another awful performance a few games later. That was honestly pathetic. It was painful to watch.


When's the last time this team played a full 48 minutes of good basketball? I can't even recall since Hughes went down.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm liking Lebron's aggressiveness in 4th quarters though lately...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I LOVE when LBJ plays down low


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> When's the last time this team played a full 48 minutes of good basketball? I can't even recall since Hughes went down.


 What's so funny is that you can say this about the good teams and bad teams: we're basically in every game but never look a dominant team the whole game through


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Id think Marshall/DJ/Sasha/Lebron have to be on the floor from here on out. The rockets are really small so we can get away with a smaller lineup as well.

Hopefully DJ and Marshall can shoot us out of this slump.


Also another question... DJ is hot and hitting his shots, do any of you notice that Lebron sometimes forgets about the hot hand. Jones has been open acouple times and it just looks like James snubs him a few times by taken a bad step back jumper when it coulda went too the hot hand Jones?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> When's the last time this team played a full 48 minutes of good basketball? I can't even recall since Hughes went down.


We're too inconsistent to string together a solid 48 minutes. I hope in the future with Hughes playing more next season, LeBron continuing to grow and a solid draft, that we can solve this problem once and for all.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If Lebron keeps posting up and attacking the basket we will win this game. Mark it down.

DJ/Sasha/Marshall is opening it up for him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Id think Marshall/DJ/Sasha/Lebron have to be on the floor from here on out. The rockets are really small so we can get away with a smaller lineup as well.
> 
> Hopefully DJ and Marshall can shoot us out of this slump.
> 
> ...


 I think the crappy shooting throughout the year has decreased the confidence James and the rest of the team have in Jones/Marshall. He'll still hit em if there open but if he feels he can take it James will do it


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Jones is playing well right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn now this is the DJ we thought we signed in the offseason


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Damn....Damon Jones staying hot...i like it


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

He's been stepping since Snow's little hot streak died down. Makes sense to have him on the court when Flip and Lebron are in the game to spread the court


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha playing a great game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What Sasha can play some ball? Who would have thought - <sigh>


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Marshall killing us with these bricks 

There was no foul on that Luther Head layup either :curse:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate Donyell Marshall: he gets so many freakin looks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes DJ 

Yao killing us


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Yao continues to be a problem.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall misses another 3-ball (3-10 FG).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate Marshall


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big shot by Ilguaskas over Yao. Cleveland takes back the lead. What a game. A true heart attack, the kind only Cleveland can provide.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need a stop here bad.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah we can't gaurd any perimeter with quickness


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's just amazing how hard some of these teams play against us, with nothing to play for.

The crowd Lebron draws must really pump up some of these teams.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This game really shouldn't have come to this. The Rockets really aren't that good. But here we are, yet again, staring an L right in the face.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

You're the coach, what play do you draw up?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Isolation play for LBJ, w/ DJ as the kick out shooter


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good play though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WTF was that by Flip??


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Fudge: FT's for Howard now


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drive and kick?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man I guess we will never beat the Rockets the rest of LBJ's career.

If Yao and Tracy were both out we'd prob still have found a way to lose.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We have to draw up a 3-point play now (out of time outs). If we go to the rim strong, the Rockets can back off and let us score.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron to the rim and 1!!!!!!! OMG


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

CLUTCH and-1 by James!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Great. Lebron's been HORRRID on the free throw line tonight. Good aggressive move though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need The Ft!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Big steal by James!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We're going to OT baby! Good defense by James.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Big plays by Lebron. Got the game tying 3 point play, and the steal. Wasn't this guy supposed to be a choker? I heard some buzzing about that....somewhere?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That was pretty unreal.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs 4-0 in OT this year :cheers:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Big plays by Lebron. Got the game tying 3 point play, and the steal. Wasn't this guy supposed to be a choker? I heard some buzzing about that....somewhere?


LeBron is a choker. He's not clutch. He sucks. He's overrated. He's just stats-stats-stats. Without the pick-and-roll, he's useless.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> LeBron is a choker. He's not clutch. He sucks. He's overrated. He's just stats-stats-stats. Without the pick-and-roll, he's useless.


No remember he has to use Jordan in 96 pull up fadeaways. He can't get to the basket off the dribble late in games like young MJ


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z with a bank off the glass. He's fighting til the end.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh ****!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with the dunk with the LEFT hand!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

replay the final play with LeBron's and 1.....

2 distinct whistles, it really shoulda been on the floor but i guess you get continuation with another dribble, then raise up and draw the foul on Yao...

call me a hater if you want, but your own Austin Carr said the same thing...and it's the truth


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> replay the final play with LeBron's and 1.....
> 
> 2 distinct whistles, it really shoulda been on the floor but i guess you get continuation with another dribble, then raise up and draw the foul on Yao...
> 
> call me a hater if you want, but your own Austin Carr said the same thing...and it's the truth


You're a hater. But I see the sky is blue in other news.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That left hand dunk by LBJ was nasty as hell. Who was that on, Howard?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> That left hand dunk by LBJ was nasty as hell. Who was that on, Howard?


I think so. Howard just kind of took it.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Now that we're in ot the game belongs to us LOL. 4 for 4 so far.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall nails a big jumper. ABOUT frickin' time mate!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Uggh we needed a basket on that last possession.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> call me a hater if you want, but your own Austin Carr said the same thing...and it's the truth


I'm watching the Rockets telecast and Clyde Drexler had no beef with the foul. He wanted the Rockets to foul Lebron on the drive.

So... :boohoo:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I'm watching the Rockets telecast and Clyde Drexler had no beef with the foul. He wanted the Rockets to foul Lebron on the drive.
> 
> So... :boohoo:


 I was addressing CAVS fans with that comment...so, since you're not a Cavs fan, anyone else want to tell me I'm wrong? I guess the "hater" is telling you the same things Austin Carr did, but of course, it's just b/c I'm "hating"


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Rockets getting real lucky on that sequence


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I was addressing CAVS fans with that comment...so, anyone else want to tell me I'm wrong? I guess the "hater" is telling you the same things Austin Carr did, but of course, it's just b/c I'm "hating"


I love Austin, I think he's the man. I love that guy to death. But I feel he's wrong on that one. I really, in my heart of hearts, strike me with a lightning bolt God if I'm lying, think he was wrong on that one.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Damon Jones with a BIG drive.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What a feed by LBJ!!! The man is insane


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with the sweet pass to Zydrunas. Great play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Another clutch pass. Yoda.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

haha that's the Damon Jones I remember....

great drive and score....dances back on D...gets beat by Alston for an easy layup

doesn't matter, LeBron makes a sweet pass to Z...keep on winning, #4/5 seed is a great place to be!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's weird, it's almost like Lebron does the same thing for 48 minutes regardless of the circumstance.

Clutch=myth
Lebron's building the myth.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm impressed by Yao, he is much more aggressive than he has been in the past.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

The cavs are dispensing of their poor 4th quarter myths.

Amon Jones is my hero. He is doing it all


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> It's weird, it's almost like Lebron does the same thing for 48 minutes regardless of the circumstance.
> 
> Clutch=myth
> Lebron's building the myth.


Either clutch does not exist (I'm really in that boat) or if it does exist, it's not nearly as black-and-white or prominent as we make it out to be.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I'm impressed by Yao, he is much more aggressive than he has been in the past.


His body looks stronger now than in the past. His conditioning has come a long way.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

He really is stepping up regarding what haters have to say. I'm critical of Lebron too and I have to admit he has improved and stepped his game up. He's realy turning into a great player.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How is it possible that DJ only shoots 64% @ the line


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

smart foul by Snow


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

smart foul.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't get that neither. He kind osf remind me of Bruce Bowen.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> smart foul by Snow


 yup...Rafer should've pulled up regardless, he had to know that was coming....


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Mike Brown had Cleveland foul with 0.6 seconds remaining so the Rockets couldn't launch a 3-ball. Good strategy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That's how you do it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 104, Houston 102*


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

That makes a new high water mark for the season. Cavs now 12 games over 500 for the season.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That was a good (albeit ugly) win. We wouldn't have won these type of games earlier in the season.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> That makes a new high water mark for the season. Cavs now 12 games over 500 for the season.


I know. I'm fearing when the next losing streak is coming....we might pick up one more before the slide.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

"you Can Book This One To The Cavaliers"


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

The OUTLAW said:


> That makes a new high water mark for the season. Cavs now 12 games over 500 for the season.


I hate this team.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Really it's just LeBron you hate and you hate him even more as he increases to prove you not only wrong but embarrassingly so. You really should just let it go, you won't look as ridiculus.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

John said:


> I hate this team.


ehh?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The OUTLAW said:


> Really it's just LeBron you hate and you hate him even more as he increases to prove you not only wrong but embarrassingly so. You really should just let it go, you won't look as ridiculus.


 no i'ts actually not LeBron I hate, it's Cavs fans, or just LeBron fans in general who force me to dislike him....


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> haha that's the Damon Jones I remember....
> 
> great drive and score....dances back on D...gets beat by Alston for an easy layup


I was thinking the samething.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> no i'ts actually not LeBron I hate, it's Cavs fans, or just LeBron fans in general who force me to dislike him....


I wasn't talking about you I was referring to John who is an unabashed LeBron hater. I know why you don't like the Cavs, Browns, Ohio State etc. You have just spent too much time in the wrong part of the country. I hate the Bengals for the same reason.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The funny thing about hate is that I have my own view on the topic. I hate what I hate and I love what I love. But at the end of the day, I have the final say in that matter and I alone take responsiblity for my views. I understand some people are more easily influenced by others. We all are influenced by others to some degree. But when it comes to more powerful emotions, such as love or hate, I take ownership of that. You can influence my lower emotions but not my big ones. If I hate somebody, I hate them because I hate them. I'd rather say, "Hell yeah, I hate this," than say, "They make me hate him. They force me to feel this way." Screw that. If I hate something, I come to that conclusion on my own. Instead of shifting the responsibility to other people like it's their fault, step up and claim that hate as your own. Otherwise, you'll always be a weak hater. Don't say, "But I live here and people make me hate this." Because that's just a reaction to your situation and putting the blame on others, not taking responsibility for your views. Just hate them. Don't even justify it or play the blame game. Be a true hater. Otherwise, what's the point in being a hater, if you can't be a true one? 

If you are a good hater, I respect you. But to all those weak haters out there and trust me, weak haters are a dime a dozen, I have no respect for them at all.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> The funny thing about hate is that I have my own views on the topic. I hate what I hate and I love what I love. But at the end of the day, I have the final say in that and I alone take responsiblity for my views. I understand some people who are more easily influenced by others. We all are influenced by others. But when it comes to the most powerful of emotions, such as love or hate, I prefer ownership in that matter. You can influence my lower emotions but not the big ones. If I hate somebody, I hate them because I hate them. I'd rather say, "Hell yeah, I hate such and such," than to say, "They make me hate him. They force me to feel this way." Screw it. If I hate something, I come to that conclusion on my own. Instead of shifting the responsibility to other people like it's their fault, step up and claim that hate as your own. Otherwise, you'll always be a weak hater.


Kind of a shame that such a great post is buried on page 9 of a ill-visited team board of a basketball message board, as that's kind of a good universal message. heh.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Kind of a shame that such a great post is buried on page 9 of a ill-visited team board of a basketball message board, as that's kind of a good universal message. heh.


True. If somebody could just be gangster and say "The Cavs are a piece of ****," I could actually dig that. But all the whining, blame game crap, finger pointing, and weak sauce crap is just an excuse. It's almost like you don't really feel that way deep down inside your heart. You have to justify things and rationalize them because it's really the truth. True hate is like true love, in that it flows effortlessly and naturally. But weak haters all sound the same: "I hate them because... blah, blah, blah... I live in the wrong place of the country... blah, blah, blah." What completely and utterly weak bull****. Just say "**** Cleveland" and get it over with. But don't insult the fans' intelligence with these explanations. They already know why you hate certain things. So just admit it. Screw being politically correct. Just say it. 

And that's the bottom line because Remy said so!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> The funny thing about hate is that I have my own view on the topic. I hate what I hate and I love what I love. But at the end of the day, I have the final say in that matter and I alone take responsiblity for my views. I understand some people are more easily influenced by others. We all are influenced by others to some degree. But when it comes to more powerful emotions, such as love or hate, I take ownership of that. You can influence my lower emotions but not my big ones. If I hate somebody, I hate them because I hate them. I'd rather say, "Hell yeah, I hate this," than say, "They make me hate him. They force me to feel this way." Screw that. If I hate something, I come to that conclusion on my own. Instead of shifting the responsibility to other people like it's their fault, step up and claim that hate as your own. Otherwise, you'll always be a weak hater. Don't say, "But I live here and people make me hate this." Because that's just a reaction to your situation and putting the blame on others, not taking responsibility for your views. Just hate them. Don't even justify it or play the blame game. Be a true hater. Otherwise, what's the point in being a hater, if you can't be a true one?
> 
> If you are a good hater, I respect you. But to all those weak haters out there and trust me, weak haters are a dime a dozen, I have no respect for them at all.


This should be a sticky somewhere.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

You guys are getting way too philosophical after such a tough win. I must agree with your sentiment however. Nobody can make you hate something or someone (or at least they shouldn't be able to).


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

remy23 said:


> The funny thing about hate is that I have my own view on the topic. I hate what I hate and I love what I love. But at the end of the day, I have the final say in that matter and I alone take responsiblity for my views. I understand some people are more easily influenced by others. We all are influenced by others to some degree. But when it comes to more powerful emotions, such as love or hate, I take ownership of that. You can influence my lower emotions but not my big ones. If I hate somebody, I hate them because I hate them. I'd rather say, "Hell yeah, I hate this," than say, "They make me hate him. They force me to feel this way." Screw that. If I hate something, I come to that conclusion on my own. Instead of shifting the responsibility to other people like it's their fault, step up and claim that hate as your own. Otherwise, you'll always be a weak hater. Don't say, "But I live here and people make me hate this." Because that's just a reaction to your situation and putting the blame on others, not taking responsibility for your views. Just hate them. Don't even justify it or play the blame game. Be a true hater. Otherwise, what's the point in being a hater, if you can't be a true one?
> 
> If you are a good hater, I respect you. But to all those weak haters out there and trust me, weak haters are a dime a dozen, I have no respect for them at all.


 There are many things I'd like to say....but if I did....I'd get banned from this site.

I understand your point, but there's somethings you just can't say here.

That's being said...I don't like the Cavs, or most Cavs fans, or most Ohio sports fans. If you need a better reason, I don't care. I hate the Cavs b/c there are so many of these new bandwagon riding fans who want to run their mouths about how amazing the Cavs are and how great LeBron is. I don't respect that, so I dislike the team. 

I respect LeBron as a player, b/c theres no denying that he's good. But at the same time, I love to see him fail b/c of all the hype that he gets surrounded with. With LeBron, it's more about the hype and his fans, than it actually is about LeBron. If you read what I say sometimes (rather than just brushing me off as a hater), you'd realize this.

I hate Ohio St. b/c..........of their fans, as well as the bull**** championship they stole from the Canes in 2003.

The Browns I hate b/c I'm subjected to watch the most boring football team 16 times a year when there are so many other games that I could be possibly enjoying, as well as a strong dislike for their fans.

The Indians I really have no hate for, but it wouldn't be right to exclude them, so I hate them as well.

The Bengals/Reds are fine with me, maybe b/c I'm not in Southern Ohio, but I have no reason to dislike either team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If you don't like Ohio why do you go to college there? Seems kind of goofy


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Also how does Miami not have bandwagon fans as much as the Cavs: there was even discussion of the financial viability of the franchise but suddenly they get Wade and Shaq and everyone loves them.

The Cavs might not have won titles but they do have a history: the miracle of richfield, Ted Stepien, World B.Free, and then the golden era with Daugherty, Nance, and Price


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> There are many things I'd like to say....but if I did....I'd get banned from this site.
> 
> I understand your point, but there's somethings you just can't say here.
> 
> That's being said...I don't like the Cavs, or most Cavs fans, or most Ohio sports fans. If you need a better reason, I don't care. I hate the Cavs b/c there are so many of these new bandwagon riding fans who want to run their mouths about how amazing the Cavs are and how great LeBron is. I don't respect that, so I dislike the team.


If your hate is genuine, you don't need an excuse to use as a shield should anybody question your beliefs. Your beliefs should be strong enough to stand on their own. By being quick to point to other people, it's like a robber grabbing an innocent bystander and using that person as a shield. To get to the robber, you have to go through the innocent civilian. It's a great tactic, really. Most people won't call the robber's bluff. Same thing with the hater. If the hater grabs an entire city or state, if you are still so determined to get at the hater, you have to first get past his shield, his excuses, his rationalization. Hating things because of other people should be the smaller issue here, while your personal hatred takes the forefront.



> I respect LeBron as a player, b/c theres no denying that he's good. But at the same time, I love to see him fail b/c of all the hype that he gets surrounded with. With LeBron, it's more about the hype and his fans, than it actually is about LeBron. If you read what I say sometimes (rather than just brushing me off as a hater), you'd realize this.


Maybe the Ohio fans around your way behave like that. But when it comes to most message boards, the Cavs fans behave themselves. So it's like guys are taking some problem they had elsewhere, spill it on the net and even blame some of the fans on the net (who the hater has probably never met in real life and doesn't even know). The funny thing at least on the internet level, is that James fans are usually in the cynical boat of waiting for things to happen first before celebrating and going wild. We aren't dissing Wade, the Heat, Kobe or others in this forum. Maybe in real life it's a war zone. But at least when it comes to websites, most Cavs fans I've seen don't strike first blood. They don't throw the first stone. They don't toss the first insult. They don't crap on a city or a franchise first, as if to start some beef or war.



> I hate Ohio St. b/c..........of their fans, as well as the bull**** championship they stole from the Canes in 2003.
> 
> The Browns I hate b/c I'm subjected to watch the most boring football team 16 times a year when there are so many other games that I could be possibly enjoying, as well as a strong dislike for their fans.
> 
> ...


All good reasons. I only ask one thing of any hater: be a good hater. Hate whatever you hate until your face turns blue. Be crafty and clever with your insults. Don't use the same joke too often, nor repeat the same punchlines to the point of rendering them useles. Good haters are people I have always respected, much like true fans are people I will vouch for until my death. So be a good hater. Don't slip, don't become petty and if you for whatever reason stop hating something or find yourself hating something less over time, be honest with yourself on that and don't continue the old way if things begin to change for you. Outside of that, continue to hate Ohio sports. As long as your heart is in it, don't stop. And I respect that.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I would say that the vast majority of folks around here are not bandagon Cavaliers fans. I've been rooting for them since the year they were founded and have in fact been on this site since before the Cavs actually drafted LeBron. I think that is the case with the majority of fans here.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The OUTLAW said:


> I would say that the vast majority of folks around here are not bandagon Cavaliers fans.


I'm a bandwagon Cavs fan. I don't hide that fact. And I've been accepted with open arms. Kudos to all. Drinks are on me. :cheers:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I'm a bandwagon Cavs fan. I don't hide that fact. And I've been accepted with open arms. Kudos to all. Drinks are on me. :cheers:


 atleast you can admit it....


oh and by popular demand, i have changed my sig :clown:


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> That's being said...I don't like the Cavs, or most Cavs fans, or most Ohio sports fans. If you need a better reason, I don't care. I hate the Cavs b/c there are so many of these new bandwagon riding fans who want to run their mouths about how amazing the Cavs are and how great LeBron is. I don't respect that, so I dislike the team.


I just don't get it....you hate on a team because of "bandwagon" fans, i guess i'd expect to see the same posts on Lakers, Pistons, Heat message boards from you but i'm sure there aren't any there. I can understand that its easier to dislike Cleveland more than other teams because your in Ohio but I don't know of many bandwagon fans who choose to jump on a team who hasn't made the playoffs yet and probly is 2-3 years from a championship appearance. Speaking for myself and a couple other true Cleveland/Ohio fans on this board I think you hate on the real fans more than the bandwagon ones.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Morongk22 said:


> I just don't get it....you hate on a team because of "bandwagon" fans, i guess i'd expect to see the same posts on Lakers, Pistons, Heat message boards from you but i'm sure there aren't any there. I can understand that its easier to dislike Cleveland more than other teams because your in Ohio but I don't know of many bandwagon fans who choose to jump on a team who hasn't made the playoffs yet and probly is 2-3 years from a championship appearance. Speaking for myself and a couple other true Cleveland/Ohio fans on this board I think you hate on the real fans more than the bandwagon ones.


 everyone has bandwagon fans, I know that.....there are bandwagon fans on the Heat board, I usually give them enough **** that they leave, b/c like I said, I don't like them....for the most part, the Heat forum is pretty well established as a group of guys who've been Heat fans, and mostly also on this site for atleast 3-4+ years. I'm not saying anyone here is a bandwagon fan, eventhough I can point out a few, b/c alot of you seem to be real Cavs fans.....but the thing I guess I dislike more than anything is the bandwagon fan who tries to play it off as being a legit long time fan. I'm sure there are a few people here who are "die-hard Cavs fans" who probably have no clue that Lenny Wilkins once coached in Cleveland, or anything else related to the Cavs past. That's what I don't respect, not just pointing it out towards Cleveland fans either.

Any hate outside of that is just pure fun. I have a good time arguing with you guys, I do it pretty much everyday with some Cavs fans in real-life. It's nothing but me having fun talking basketball, feel free to come to the Heat board and throw some insults, keep it clean and nothing below the belt, and it's fine. It's all about talking sports right?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What's the big deal is some people are bandwagon fans though: why can't a person like a player and thus the team he plays for?


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> What's the big deal is some people are bandwagon fans though: why can't a person like a player and thus the team he plays for?


That's fine if someone likes a player but I don't want someone repping Cleveland like they know all about them...because if they are a bandwagon fan they will just move on to the next great player on the next great team once their current "team" starts playing poorly or loses their star player to FA/Trade


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/27/2006*












> *James finishes Rockets*
> *Cavs show ability to win games late. Magic number at two*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> ...





> _Cavaliers notebook_
> *Jones’ homecoming finally comforting*
> *Texas native scores season-high in first ‘home’ win of career*
> 
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Lebron James played for the Grizzlies I would be a grizzlies fan. I like a lot of the players currently on the Cavs, and I tried to follow them when my favorite player Kemp got dealt to themin the late 90's--but god those jerseys were ugly.

But where you guys are wrong is that just because someone is a "bandwagon" fan(though I'm hardly a bandwagon Lebron James fan, so whatever) doesn't mean they don't know a team's history. I mean, this bull**** about not knowing Lenny Wilkens coached in Cleveland? The ****? As a Bulls fan growing up, I know as well as most Cavs fans the team.

And the only reason I'm with the Cavs is because of James, which wouldn't have been a whole issue of jumping to another team, if MY team, the Bulls, hadn't gone 1984 on me. I morally can not root for that team. So it makes the most sense to just move on to the team my favorite player plays for. Plus Anderson Verejao is a fave of mine.

But it's not like any of this has anything to do with anything. It doesn't entitle me to any less as a fan. I still watch the same games you guys do. I still care about the games as much or more than a lot of "true" cavs fans. It's like Rakim said, it's not where you're from, it's where you're at. And where I'm at right now is rooting for the most amazing player I've seen at this age, in my lifetime. Excuse me for being the type of person who wants to see something they've never seen before. It's like you're not allowed to appreciate Basquiat because you're not from New York? Bull****. The world's alive, **** a bandwagon, I'm rolling on my own abandoned oil drum.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

futurist, who's in your avatar man? Canto?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> If Lebron James played for the Grizzlies I would be a grizzlies fan. I like a lot of the players currently on the Cavs, and I tried to follow them when my favorite player Kemp got dealt to themin the late 90's--but god those jerseys were ugly.
> 
> But where you guys are wrong is that just because someone is a "bandwagon" fan(though I'm hardly a bandwagon Lebron James fan, so whatever) doesn't mean they don't know a team's history. I mean, this bull**** about not knowing Lenny Wilkens coached in Cleveland? The ****? As a Bulls fan growing up, I know as well as most Cavs fans the team.
> 
> ...


Read below...



Morongk22 said:


> That's fine if someone likes a player but I don't want someone repping Cleveland like they know all about them...because if they are a bandwagon fan they will just move on to the next great player on the next great team once their current "team" starts playing poorly or loses their star player to FA/Trade


And that's why I don't respect bandwagon fans. As he said, you are a fan of one team (Bulls in your case) until things get bad, and then you just ship to the next team (Cavs) as things get good. That's fine for you, enjoy your time as a Cav I guess. But you won't appreciate a playoff appearance or playoff victory nearly as much as the people who've been there through all the good & bad times too, because essentially, you aren't a real fan......


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

hendrix2430 said:


> futurist, who's in your avatar man? Canto?


King Eric himself.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Read below...
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why I don't respect bandwagon fans. As he said, you are a fan of one team (Bulls in your case) until things get bad, and then you just ship to the next team (Cavs) as things get good. That's fine for you, enjoy your time as a Cav I guess. But you won't appreciate a playoff appearance or playoff victory nearly as much as the people who've been there through all the good & bad times too, because essentially, you aren't a real fan......



What are you talking about? I stuck with the Bulls for six years of rebuilding. I jumped ship from a fourth seeded playoff team over moral reasons. If Pat Riley came out tomorrow and admitted that the Heat reguraly ran gang rapes on local high school boys--you wouldn't still support the Heat would you? If by being a "real" fan you mean supporting reprehensible actions--then no, I'm not a "real" fan. I'm a real human being. And I have strong strong strong moral issues with genetic testing of athletes for the purposes of signing a contract. Just because you play for a team does not mean they own you. And giving a team your dna is giving a team that ownership. I refuse to support a team that stoops to that bottom line. It was never about wins and losses. I've suffered through some reaaaallly bad Bulls years. The Corey Benjamin years for instance. The Bulls are finally good again, and I can't support them because the GM and owner decided to play Mustopha Mond for a summer. Don't tell me who I can and can't root for. My reasons for not rooting for the Bulls are a lot stronger than your reasons FOR rooting for the Heat.

Of course the irony of explaining fandom to a Miami sports fan, is not lost on me.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> And that's why I don't respect bandwagon fans. As he said, you are a fan of one team (Bulls in your case) until things get bad, and then you just ship to the next team (Cavs) as things get good. That's fine for you, enjoy your time as a Cav I guess. But you won't appreciate a playoff appearance or playoff victory nearly as much as the people who've been there through all the good & bad times too, because essentially, you aren't a real fan......


I was a LeBron fan from the first high school game I saw of his. My high school basketball team met at a coaches house to watch this famed "LeBron James" everyone was hyping up that was still in high school. We watched the game and I instantly became a LeBron James fan and will always be I don't wavier in my loyalties as a fan. I've never been a fan of a NBA basketball team just players.

I am now becoming a converted Cavs fan... maybe because my favorite player is on the team... maybe because I've been following them the last 3 1/2 years (LeBron lottery). I don't know maybe I'm a "bandwagon" fan but I'm not the type of person who'll just stop cheering for a team once they lose my favorite player. I feel I'll always be a Cavs fan even if the lose LeBron James. Just like I'll always be a James fan. I don't know how you classify being a "real" fan and not just like people try to classify "real" music. I know if you're a fan of a team and just leave them because you're not they're not good anymore then you'd just not be a loyal fan.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

So outside morong/myself/remy/B_B has there been any fans pre-lebron?

Wesley Person ? Tractor Traylor ? Derek Anderson? ..... Tyron Hill ? Terrell Brandon?


Yikes i am starting to believe we should turn the forum to Lebron Forum and not Cavaliers!


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Ive always been a fan. Im a clevelander


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Damon Jones scored a season-high 22 points during the Cavaliers' 104-102 overtime victory in Houston on Sunday._
> 
> *Win puts a nice shine on Cavs' finish*
> 
> ...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> What are you talking about? I stuck with the Bulls for six years of rebuilding. I jumped ship from a fourth seeded playoff team over moral reasons. If Pat Riley came out tomorrow and admitted that the Heat reguraly ran gang rapes on local high school boys--you wouldn't still support the Heat would you? If by being a "real" fan you mean supporting reprehensible actions--then no, I'm not a "real" fan. I'm a real human being. And I have strong strong strong moral issues with genetic testing of athletes for the purposes of signing a contract. Just because you play for a team does not mean they own you. And giving a team your dna is giving a team that ownership. I refuse to support a team that stoops to that bottom line. It was never about wins and losses. I've suffered through some reaaaallly bad Bulls years. The Corey Benjamin years for instance. The Bulls are finally good again, and I can't support them because the GM and owner decided to play Mustopha Mond for a summer. Don't tell me who I can and can't root for. My reasons for not rooting for the Bulls are a lot stronger than your reasons FOR rooting for the Heat.
> 
> Of course the irony of explaining fandom to a Miami sports fan, is not lost on me.



No, I've been a Heat fan since day 1. Never liked another team. I suffered the loss of my favorite player to another team, and stuck with the Heat. I still rooted for Zo in NJ, but if it was NJ vs. Miami, best of luck Zo, but I hope the Heat win.

For you to question me as a fan is hilarious on your part. As a Heat/Dolphins/Marlins/Hurricanes fan, it's quite obvious that theres something very simular in my support. So please, don't ever question my fan support b/c I'm as loyal as it gets...

You can get into whatever deep reasoning that you want for your defense, but you're nothing more than a bandwagon fan. And if that's fine with you, then great. I'm not the only person in this forum that thinks less of you, so don't put this just on me. You shouldn't be here to celebrate with the real Cavs fans when the Cavs finally break into the playoffs this year, or maybe win a playoff series/game, etc. b/c you don't have the same appreciation for those times as they will, and if I was in their shoes, I wouldn't want you here either...

...and as for LBJthefuturegoat, I have no issues with you. I think you've been clear with your allegiences, and if you pick up a team with the coming of a favorite player, and now you're a Cavs fan, there's nothing at all wrong with that.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I lived in Ohio for 6 yrs, including cleveland itself for 2 yrs. Went to college at Wooster, then moved to France where I am now...hard to watch them on TV unfortunately, but I still get to see a dozen games a season thanks to NBA+ tv channel, not including the tapes I get fed exed... :biggrin: 

:banana:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Franky, how many fans do the Cavs deserve to have or put into other words how much loyalty have they earned from the people who've put there faith into the team.

The Cavs were on the verge of being just below the Brown in terms of populatiry close to 20 years ago and then they trade Harper for Ferry (disaster), started being the most boring team in the league (Fratello), and then became a joke under Paxson (drafting guys like Langdon, Diop, and Wagner). I went to high school, college, and graduate school and anyone who reads my posts knows I love basketball but I hold no love for the Cavalier organization. They've jerked me around for years while guys like Gund made MILLIONS off of Cavs fans and the city of Cleveland (i.e public financing of the Gateway project). So I care little about people being on the bandwagon or not: pro sports have washed that sort of purity away - a team needs to respect fans just as much as fans should support a team that tries to win. And this is coming from a "real" fan whose followed the team for years


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> *Ive always been a fan*. Im a clevelander


Same. Being born and raised in (Dayton) Ohio and recent OSU alumnus, i'm pretty damn passionate about my teams w/ the exception of the Bengals (sorry remy, heh I think you mentioned you were a fan but I HATE the Bengals - though I can respect that the majority of the fanbase stick with the team in good AND bad times). 

Incidentally I follow the Falcons (BG) very closely, which is why I like to read posts from Shaq Diesel, LBJ to LBJ etc. cause they all go there? One of my boys went to school there who played on the football team - guy by the name of Robert Redd (dude is QUICK AS HELL). It's a hardcore Cleveland sports town, which is great to see IMO. I can imagine it must be rough going there not being a fan of Ohio sports teams haha, though can't be worse than my recent exposure to Celts/Pats/Bos College fans having moved to Boston.

By the way BG has some of the nicest courts i've seen in that one complex with all those full length courts, that place is sweet. There was decent competition there too whenever I played, which was surprising.

As to the topic, I think some of the newer fans, like Future in particular, bring alot of insight and new viewpoints to the board. Sure it may not be as sweet for them when the Cavs finally do win that championship, but it's not like rooting for the Yankees or Lakers who are winning titles left and right. You latch on to Ohio sports be ready for some serious disappointment. 

*Also just wanted to post this photo for Shaq Diesel:*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Incidentally I follow the Falcons (BG) very closely, which is why I like to read posts from Shaq Diesel, LBJ to LBJ etc. cause they all go there? One of my boys went to school there who played on the football team - guy by the name of Robert Redd (dude is QUICK AS HELL). It's a hardcore Cleveland sports town, which is great to see IMO. I can imagine it must be rough going there not being a fan of Ohio sports teams haha, though can't be worse than my recent exposure to Celts/Pats/Bos College fans having moved to Boston.
> 
> By the way BG has some of the nicest courts i've seen in that one complex with all those full length courts, that place is sweet. There was decent competition there too whenever I played, which was surprising.


See....you're the kind of fan I like to see. I don't like any of your teams, but I can respect you for being an all-around fan like that.

As for BG, that's sweet that you support them too. Robert Redd was the man, yes he's LIGHTNING quick. I played some ball with him at the rec my freshman year (his senior year I believe), and he's easily just as quick on the basketball floor. Ron Lewis (since you're a OSU fan) used to always play over there in the Spring, probably one of the best players I've even played on the same court with.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm not the only person in this forum that thinks less of you, so don't put this just on me.


Oh really? I hadn't gotten the vibe from anyone but you, a Miami Heat fan, that my presence was not desired on the Cavs board. As far as I knew, I got along with everyone here. Glad you're in on this conspiracy "me and dudes been talking" bull****. **** outta here with that homey. The **** are you doing on this board right now? Trying to play Jr. Napoleon? This is a positive community on bbb for people who want to talk about the Cavs. And that's what I bring, is conversation about the Cavs. Hey if there's a group of regular cavs posters here who don't like my postings, why don't you name names? Hiding behind he said she said is *****made. Bring them out. I wasn't aware that my presence here was so reviled--it's not like there aren't other places to take my posts, y'know. I didn't want to intrude. Didn't know this forum was only for people who live in Ohio and date their fandom back to World B. Free.

The **** does a Miami sports fan even care about the dynamics of a Cavs fan board? Don't break yourself into too many pieces when you fall off your high horse.


----------

